# How can I get business partnership with Australian ?



## michellewong.gz (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi All,

I’m Michelle from China, based in Guangzhou. GZ is the capital of GuangDong province, also the hub of manufacture and transportation in South China.

I would like to set up business partnership with Australian! Anything I could help in China, just feel free to contact me!

I’ve worked for more than 10 years in consulting and trading firm, which regarding making shoes, handbag, wallet, belt, clothes, jeans, knitting.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

michellewong.gz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm Michelle from China, based in Guangzhou. GZ is the capital of GuangDong province, also the hub of manufacture and transportation in South China.
> 
> ...


There are likely many exporters in China who do business with Australian Importer companies who are part of marketing/distribution/sales chain usually involving buyers associated with major department stores.
You could start googling in that area for interested people.


----------



## michellewong.gz (Apr 20, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> There are likely many exporters in China who do business with Australian Importer companies who are part of marketing/distribution/sales chain usually involving buyers associated with major department stores.
> You could start googling in that area for interested people.


Thanks!


----------



## stevenbaker100 (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm a staff writer for Business Review Australia and just launched a digital site this year. Our facebook fan page is launched and is full of business men and women involved with Australia: http://bit.ly/BR_Australia


----------



## michellewong.gz (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Steven,thanks for ur info! But can't open that site ! 

Michelle


----------



## Henry_Jakson (Apr 15, 2010)

For a partnership in Australia to exist, three main criteria must be satisfied. They are:
•	Valid Agreement between the parties;
•	In Common – meaning there must be some mutuality of rights, interests and obligations;
•	View to Profit – thus charitable organizations cannot be partnerships (charities are typically incorporated associations under Associations Incorporations Act 1981 (Vic))
partners share profits and losses partnership is basically a settlement between two or more groups or firms in which profit and loss are equally divided


----------



## michellewong.gz (Apr 20, 2010)

*Need your comments.....*

Hi All,

I just set up a personal blog michellewong2010. wordpress. com which introduce me to all people who would like to do business in Guangzhou,China. I need your comments, so that I could improve it and build the good connection with all of you !! Thanks for your help in advance !!!

Rgds,
Michelle


----------



## jparker2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

michellewong.gz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm Michelle from China, based in Guangzhou. GZ is the capital of GuangDong province, also the hub of manufacture and transportation in South China.
> 
> ...


It will be very simple to find someone if your are offering good quality products. At the beginning people are afraid and you need to gain their confidence.


----------



## vishalverma (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi,
In these days here are so many option for sale your business, you can list your business details in business2sell-com-au site.


----------



## acd-inc (Aug 6, 2013)

what kind of partnership are you looking for? in consulting business?


----------

